# Who's going to overseed this fall?



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Overseeding time is less than a couple months away. I'm planning to overseed my lawn. Who's with me?!


What type of grass are you planning to overseed?
Me: KBG: Can't decide b/w Bewitched/Midnight/Blue Note/Skye (I want to do a monostand)


Where are you planning on getting your seeds from?
Me: Depending on which one I go with, I'll either go with SSS or Hogan's or Seedland. Bewitched is rare to find. BN/Skye are new/rare to find as well.


How many #'s per 1000 sq ft?
Me: 3 lbs/1000 sq ft


:thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Isn't overseeding KBG typically not recommended due to it's long germination time?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Isn't overseeding KBG typically not recommended due to it's long germination time?


It is, on average, but the "21 day" mantra isn't entirely accurate.

Last fall, I had KBG germination after 5 days, and many others have reported the same as well.

Now this spring, I seeded a bare area, and it took about 2 weeks to start to see any green poking through.

If you have warm soil, warm days, and are vigilant with keeping the seed bed slightly damp, it can come up almost as fast as other grasses.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Shooting for a KBG overseed September 1st. August 4th I plan on putting down a tenacity/2,4-d mix, followed up with another tenacity app 2 weeks later. I plan on laying fresh soil in the bare spots and raking extra in across the entire lawn. Then seed down first weekend in September along with a lawn scalping with the mower, 4oz tenacity and Milorganite before the seed. Irrigation gets turned off 3rd weekend in October so I'm hoping for results by then! If the weather seems to cool off quick in August I might move the process ahead and go with seed down in August and hope the dithiopyr applies in May is gone.

Going with a Bewitched, blueberry, midnight, prosperity mix from Seedsuperstore.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Not this year. I have overseeded the last 2 years with a combined 125 pounds of kbg on 16k of grass. I also added 12 yards of compost last fall. I started with a kbg/PRG Lawn that had varieties from the 80s. I can't believe how thick and lush the lawn is now after adding newer varieties. Was it a hell of a lot of work? You bet it was, but it has paid huge dividends thus far.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> Not this year. I have overseeded the last 2 years with a combined 125 pounds of kbg on 16k of grass. I also added 12 yards of compost last fall. I started with a kbg/PRG Lawn that had varieties from the 80s. I can't believe how thick and lush the lawn is now after adding newer varieties. Was it a hell of a lot of work? You bet it was, but it has paid huge dividends thus far.


Do you have any estimate on the percentage of species in your turf?

I've read conflicting information about whether KBG will eventually dominate a mixed stand of KBG/PRG.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a mix of PRG and KBG. I'm planning on overseeding this fall (along with aeration, dethatching and top dressing) but have been hesitant to pick a KBG due to what I've read on here. I still haven't picked a seed, so I'm open to suggestions. Located in 5b with 90% of the my lawn getting full sun and 10% that would need a shade mix.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't say that I've read of anyone having much luck with overseeding KBG, but I am certainly willing to have my opinion changed.

For me, this year I am overseeding TTTF. I'm using Cochise IV in a lawn comprised of turbo, ls 1200, and Cochise IV. I may add one additional cultivar to the overseed, but I haven't decided on which one to use.
I'm going to shoot for the first two weeks of September for the overseed-maybe even a bit earlier if the heat permits (not likely, as August is usually very hot in Tenn).

I'm planning to use about 4 lbs/k and am ordering from Hogan.
I'm also helping my neighbor tend his very thin and partially bare lawn. I'm recommending about 5 lbs/k for him using the TTTF Hogan Blend.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I did a little more research and found this blend from SSS, I think I'm learning towards this for overseeding.

SS1100 Bluegrass Blend: https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100006/ss1100-bluegrass-blend


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

I got some Mazama kbg on the way. I saw somewhere the suggestion to put a heavy app of pgr prior to reseeding with *** to keep it from being shaded out. I may end up renovating part of my lawn. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@Wolverine What was your method to your successful overseeding ? It appears you went heavy on the rate of seed per 1k.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

TLFU said:


> Overseeding time is less than a couple months away. I'm planning to overseed my lawn. Who's with me?!
> 
> 
> What type of grass are you planning to overseed?
> Me: KBG: Can't decide b/w Bewitched/Midnight/Blue Note/Skye (I want to do a monostand)


You cant have a monostand with overseed. You will need to kill what you have.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

I am planning to overseed beginning of August with PRG again. Probably 25 to 30 pounds for 3800 square feet. July and August are normaly the wettest months of the year here in the Netherlands and warm, so perfect conditions. I have no experience with overseding with KBG or Veldbeem grass as we call it here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Isn't overseeding KBG typically not recommended due to it's long germination time?


It is not really the germination time. It is the slow grow/establishment. Here is a picture from Pete1313 KBG reno at day 30.
Day 30









That's how much it grew in 30 days with careful watering and fertilizer and not walking on it for a month before mowing at 1.125". In an overseed, the existing lawn will choke the new one and the KBG will struggle to survive. I've tried it and failed (and others too). If you already have KBG, feeding it nitrogen will yield far better results.

I've read some folks discuss the idea of PGR and it sounds interesting. I would prefer to put my time and effort and money into a renovation. I think for it to be "successful" in a reno, I would mow low (3/4in), dethatch and topdress; in order to make the existing lawn struggle and expose as much soil as possible. I would go heavier on seed rate knowing that some will not survive and no fertilizer (maybe phosphorus only if needed). I would mow (3/4in) again 5 days After seed down and apply the PGR at 5 days after. This is trying to mow and regulate right before germination. Lastly, I will let it be for 2 weeks before mowing again at 3/4in. At the one month mark then I would up to 1in and start feeding it. This is just an idea and it seems like crazy amount of work.

In a reno, you get the chance to level your lawn, get rid of all the undesired grasses and I think less work that the idea I explained above.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I am planning to overseed my backyard - roughly 1,700 sf. I was originally planning to use KBG but am hesitant now after researching the potential issues. The alternative is a PRG blend of Insight, Sienna and Grand Slam.

My seed down date is planned for Aug. 15th. The prep work will include aeration, some leveling using a soil/sand mix, starter fert, covering with peat and a blanket app of Tenacity.

I have some weeds that need to be nuked with glyphosate, which I plan to start doing in the next two weeks.

I'm going to start an over seed thread when I start and will track the progress for everyone.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I overseed every fall. The climate here pretty much demands it. The difference is this Fall I plan to try a KBG / TTTF mix for full sun lots. United Seeds Tuf Turf II. Always used just TTTF in the past.

For an overseed, the shade of existing turf will slow down or even kill new seed grown in areas subject to other existing shade. Can lead to interesting effects on the "lee" side of existing turf when sun hits an area from only one angle during the day.

I've never hesitated to mow over new baby grass to keep existing turf height under control, just being reasonably careful in turns. My mower weighs something like 500 lb and I add another 235 or so to that. Never phased the grass in the least. Maybe even made it more vigorous.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I have KBG, and I dethatch, aerate, and overseed every year. I do this the first weekend of September. This allows me just enough time to allow the seeds to germinate, and harden off.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I have KBG, and I dethatch, aerate, and overseed every year. I do this the first weekend of September. This allows me just enough time to allow the seeds to germinate, and harden off.


If you have KBG what is the need for overseeding with more KBG every year? May be wasting a lot of money


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am going to overseed this fall using mainly tttf at whatever rate they recommend. Between then and now I will aerate several times. I am going to light up my bermuda weed with Tenacity and then probably switch to Pylex. I will use Lesco starter fertilizer at a low rate and some Lesco Thrive milo clone. I will spot with tupersan and ornamec where there is bermuda. and continue my war on dallis.

At the very end of august probably the labor day week end I will slit seed with some seed I got at Rural King. Hound Dog 8 and a four cultivar mix, both tttf. Last year it would have been a total failure since we had extreme drought. Hope it doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> Anthony Drexler said:
> 
> 
> > I have KBG, and I dethatch, aerate, and overseed every year. I do this the first weekend of September. This allows me just enough time to allow the seeds to germinate, and harden off.
> ...


I was given a program after my sod was laid, and I follow it. Seed is cheep enough, and I feel that I'm getting good results from this.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Not this year. I have overseeded the last 2 years with a combined 125 pounds of kbg on 16k of grass. I also added 12 yards of compost last fall. I started with a kbg/PRG Lawn that had varieties from the 80s. I can't believe how thick and lush the lawn is now after adding newer varieties. Was it a hell of a lot of work? You bet it was, but it has paid huge dividends thus far.
> ...


I would say to start I had mostly kbg maybe 20% rye. I then overseeded with 100% kbg and it seems to be taking over. I'm on year 2 since my first overseed and very happy with results.



This is my Lawn last fall after compost and overseed. The dead spots are where I got a little excited with Certainty which nuked the grass. I will post after pics tomorrow.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Tttf. Every year...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Just a few small areas to overseed or patch. Nothing like last year when I overseeded like 4K.

I'm actually hoping to overseed a small shaded area this week. I want to see how it will do if I seed right before a week of serious heat. May also start my trays in the heat.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Yes! I plan on overseed for my front yard of 1200 with my normal VIP 3 PRG. And the 1000 sqft back yard with a 50/50 mix of VIP 3 and True Putt Creeping Blugrass. This will be a first for me. Looking to start to lean on the Perennial Blue Grass (Poa Annua). Since it's so prevalent up here in the PNW. Look forward to see the results. Mid August seed and a October Pre-M.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I used to overseed almost every fall with kbg in my old house. Thinking I was thickening up the yard, but never had the results obviously. I did a partial reno on that lawn a couple yrs ago before we moved and did the aggressive fall fertilizer plan after learning about that, and how not to overseed kbg. And you can imagine my excitement when I finally got the results I was after. Granted it wasn't the dark lush green everyone is after. But I knew I wouldnt get that without a full reno with better seed. The partial reno I did was just some cheap seed to fill in before we sold the place. But it was good enough for this guy. So I will not be doing anything but an aggressive fertilizing plan. I had a few dead spots that are about the size of person lying down that I am getting close to filling in this yr. I'm hoping by Oct it will be totally filled in.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Overseeding KBG in a KBG lawn is a good idea to quickly repair summer damage and thin areas (softball sized or larger holes and thin areas).
https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/aug8lawnimprovement.pdf
They don't mention it, but it's also a good idea in order to refresh with newer, better cultivars every so often.

No need to treat baby fescue or rye grass like egg shells. Keep the existing grass mowed so the new grass gets light and air and can compete with existing turf. 
E.g. http://safesportsfields.cals.cornell.edu/overseeding.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

TLFU said:


> Overseeding time is less than a couple months away. I'm planning to overseed my lawn. Who's with me?!
> 
> 
> What type of grass are you planning to overseed?
> ...


I will definitely be overseeding this fall. My plan of attack:

7/30 : Level lawn with sand (1/4"-1/2") This will be 5 weeks after my final dose of PGR. Hoping to take advantage of that rebound growth :thumbup:

8/10: Heavy dose of PGR (1.25oz/1000sqft)

8/11 : Verticut and overseed with KBG (5lbs/1000sqft). Not sure what type or from where yet.


----------



## Tommy26 (Jun 15, 2018)

I was thinking about what I should overseed with this fall here in Ohio. I have *** and fill in spots last fall with ***. I have some tough spots this year and I was thinking about adding a different grass type. Any suggestions? I have kids that play in it so it's not perfect but in some spots it is like carpet.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Man, after reading all your comments, I'm kinda scared of spending $$ on KBG seed for overseeding.

Also, what's the logic behind using PGR when planning to overseed?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

PGR limits the top growth of your existing grass to allow the new seeds to get enough water, sunlight and air.

PRG will give you the fastest germination and the quickest satisfaction. If you already have ***, add nitrogen to help it spread and fill in the bare/thin spots.


----------

